# Flattie on Ultralite



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Little brother is in from Rhode Island, we always make a point of fishing together the week he's in, sometimes big lakes, sometimes the river, this year he wanted to hit our campground lake for crappie...:T anyone who's ever fished with me knows I'm an ultralite addict, so we head to the boat equipped w/ 4 micros, 3 w/ 4# test, the other w/ 6#... since he fishes the ocean with nothing less than 20#, I gave him my "heavy" pole w/ 6#.... we trolled for an hour and a half, catching many small crappie, some bluegill, and 2 bass, all caught on small twisters, white being the hot color. Came thru an area I knew held trees(and crappie) fish on!! Then my second pole bends for a double, he yells "me too!, wait, I'm snagged.. I shut the trolling motor off, reel in my 2 small crappie, he says, "the snag is swimming!"... his (my) pole is bent over double, drag ripping, followed him around for a few minutes, he covered prolly 200 yards with us in hot pursuit. 7-8 minutes into the battle, he says, 'NICE KNOT". After approx. 12-13 minutes, we catch a glimpse of the tail of the beast, now I'm real excited!!! He's in view now, my brother is shaking, the mighty flattie made several more runs, we follow and stay hooked up... wish we had a large net, but we got her alongside and he got his hand in its mouth, and PRESTO! In the boat!! We took several cellphone pictures, measured his length, and released him... He was over 36 1/2 ", fat as my thigh, I'm thinking 30 lb.ish... biggest cat my brother ever caught!!! The pole was an UL uglystick, line was 6# Trilene XL, bait was a 1/16 oz. jig w/ a white twister, caught at 1130 AM. A memory that will last my brother and I a lifetime!!


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

this is why we fish! when i was little me, my dad, brother, cousin, and grandpa were catfishin in front of the house with poles just layin on the dock....boom! one pole flies toward the water and my brother dives for it...boom! another flies towards the water and my cousin grabs it, both had cats...been hooked ever since....nice fish and nice story youll never forget!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

That's awesome!!!


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

I had something similar happen at a city park pond with a few differences lol. Mine was probly only 15-17 pounds and I had 8lb test. I fought it for 15-20 minutes then it broke me off when I went to grab it at the shore. Can you post the pics that's awesome?


----------



## moosejohn (Feb 25, 2010)

Thats super congrats to both of you great you both got to share it!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

great story Jeff, congrats! Now your brother has a story to tell back home!!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

I posted in the lounge about IGFA, nobody must be a member- its a bummer you can't look @ line-class records w/o PAYING!! Thought it would be neat to see how big of fish have been caught on lighter equip... does anyome know another site that has that info?


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Great story and congrats to your bro on landing a nice cat!!!


----------



## nctfishman (May 16, 2012)

I have a pic of this fish how do I post it

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

WORLD RECORD shovel on 6# is only 33 lbs, my brother is trying to find the state record for shovel on 6#.... shoulda got it weighed!!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Jimmy- great pics on Marys Facebook- work your "young-person" tech. magic on it!!


----------



## tusc.co.bassmaster (Aug 7, 2012)

thats awesome man, i throwed a rooster tail out by some brush in the water and as soon as it hit bam!! something big was on i thought it might be a huge large mouth, as it got closer i seen the tail come up and relized it was a flattie i got it in and it was 18 pound. Fun times and great memories!!!!


----------

